# How to know if you've ovulated



## Solitaire

Hi!!
I had a d&c op on 26th April after having a missed miscarriage.
My first period finally arrived on 4th June.

I've decided not to use the opks because I didn't want to put too much pressure on me and hubby.

I'm on cd20 and I don't know if I've ovulated yet or not!

On cd9 to 13 I had discharge but I don't know if that's too early to ovulate or not?

Hate this waiting game!!


----------



## Etoiles

Do you take your temperature at all? After taking my temp for several months I start to see a pattern of it dropping before ovulation so any days that are particularly low I make sure to BD with DH. 

Several days later you can tell if you ovulate by your temps since they rise consistently after ovulation. It's quite handy actually so you can tell if you are actually ovulating.

I also have early CM like you do but usually do not ovulate until a few days later.

Best wishes and good luck!


----------



## Solitaire

No I've not tried taking my temp.
Think I may start that next cycle if this isn't a good one for me.

I've not really had a cm since cd13, so I'm not sure yet if I have ovulated or not.
I really hope I have so then I've not got too long to wait!!


----------



## cupcake

I knew only because I had an ultrasound 4 weeks after my miscarriage and they told me an egg had been released recently ( within 3/4 days), other than opks, or temping, I am not sure you can tell, unless u have ewcm or ov pains to go by..


----------



## Solitaire

cupcake said:


> I knew only because I had an ultrasound 4 weeks after my miscarriage and they told me an egg had been released recently ( within 3/4 days), other than opks, or temping, I am not sure you can tell, unless u have ewcm or ov pains to go by..

I had cm from cd 9 to 13 with a few cramps but I don't know if that's too early for ovulating?


----------



## Mummy_2_One

Solitaire said:


> cupcake said:
> 
> 
> I knew only because I had an ultrasound 4 weeks after my miscarriage and they told me an egg had been released recently ( within 3/4 days), other than opks, or temping, I am not sure you can tell, unless u have ewcm or ov pains to go by..
> 
> I had cm from cd 9 to 13 with a few cramps but I don't know if that's too early for ovulating?Click to expand...

It could be earlier than usual - but after a MC cycles can be all over the place for a bit. If you had CM and some cramping, that's probably a good sign you did O. I always have pain on one side at O time, and the CM changes to that egg-white consistancy to support the journey of the sperm to your egg - so if you BDed during those days, I think you've got a pretty good chance of catching the egg :flower:

How long till testing?


----------



## kristina1291

agh in the same boat.im just trying to bd every so often


----------



## Mummy_2_One

A change in consistancy of your CM to that egg-white stuff (as well as a 'full' feeling of the vagina (sorry for TMI)) is the most reliable sign of ovulation. If you think about it like the CM being the water in a canal -- fish can't travel where there's no water and they'll just die. So regardless of whether you can feel or temp for ovulation, if you go with the right consistancy of CM, you'll be off to a really good start.

We've conceived 3 times (out of 4 months trying) just based on me being able to monitor my CM.


----------



## kristina1291

ive noticed a huge amound of discharge since my m/c, wonder if thats normal


----------



## Mummy_2_One

kristina1291 said:


> ive noticed a huge amound of discharge since my m/c, wonder if thats normal

Can be kristina. It's just all the hormones settling back down. When did you MC? How far along were you?


----------



## kristina1291

on may 6th.. i was about 5-6 weeks. lol would have been a christmas baby im told! 
it was a natural m/c, passed everything that night. been taking vitamins n prenatals ever since. just had my first af since on june 7th


----------



## Solitaire

Mummy_2_One said:


> Solitaire said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cupcake said:
> 
> 
> I knew only because I had an ultrasound 4 weeks after my miscarriage and they told me an egg had been released recently ( within 3/4 days), other than opks, or temping, I am not sure you can tell, unless u have ewcm or ov pains to go by..
> 
> I had cm from cd 9 to 13 with a few cramps but I don't know if that's too early for ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> It could be earlier than usual - but after a MC cycles can be all over the place for a bit. If you had CM and some cramping, that's probably a good sign you did O. I always have pain on one side at O time, and the CM changes to that egg-white consistancy to support the journey of the sperm to your egg - so if you BDed during those days, I think you've got a pretty good chance of catching the egg :flower:
> 
> How long till testing?Click to expand...


I think I'm gonna test on 8th July and then that's 5 weeks since my last af.
Two weeks to wait
Fingers crossed I have ovulated!!


----------



## Solitaire

kristina1291 said:


> agh in the same boat.im just trying to bd every so often

Yeh we are too!


----------



## Solitaire

Mummy_2_One said:


> A change in consistancy of your CM to that egg-white stuff (as well as a 'full' feeling of the vagina (sorry for TMI)) is the most reliable sign of ovulation. If you think about it like the CM being the water in a canal -- fish can't travel where there's no water and they'll just die. So regardless of whether you can feel or temp for ovulation, if you go with the right consistancy of CM, you'll be off to a really good start.
> 
> We've conceived 3 times (out of 4 months trying) just based on me being able to monitor my CM.

Ive only has cm from cd 9 to 13, nothing since, so hopefully that was me ovulating.
It's so hardworking is this!


----------



## kristina1291

last time i bd was the 20th. n i think i ovulated between 22-23 n bd today so hopefully that works!!


----------



## Solitaire

kristina1291 said:


> last time i bd was the 20th. n i think i ovulated between 22-23 n bd today so hopefully that works!!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## kristina1291

thank u!! agh im just hoping this is my month!


----------



## Solitaire

Yeh me too!! 
It's hard work all this!! I'm so impatient, I want it now!!


----------



## kristina1291

i know what u mean.lol i was laying in bed with my boyfriend n i had told him it was my ovulation week n hes like "why didnt u tell me?" lol hes wanting a baby so bad so i guess i would of gotten more sex if i had told him.lol so now i know to give him a heads up.lol

i thought it was too akward to talk about


----------



## Solitaire

Oh that's good, knowing that makes it easier to bring it up with him. And he wants it just as much as you do


----------



## Apple111

Mummy_2_One said:


> A change in consistancy of your CM to that egg-white stuff (as well as a 'full' feeling of the vagina (sorry for TMI)) is the most reliable sign of ovulation. If you think about it like the CM being the water in a canal -- fish can't travel where there's no water and they'll just die. So regardless of whether you can feel or temp for ovulation, if you go with the right consistancy of CM, you'll be off to a really good start.
> 
> We've conceived 3 times (out of 4 months trying) just based on me being able to monitor my CM.

Hi mummy to one, just a question :) I have been monitoring cm since mc in march.. Do u know if u r suppose to dtd as soon as u spot cm or few days after. I've read that u r better to dtd couple of days b4 ovulation so sperm is waiting.. I tried that this month by dtd when i noticed cm but then def felt stabbing pains couple of days later which I'm sure is when I ovulated. Do we ovulate when we can see cm or after?? I find it so confusing..I so thought it was our month with dtd several times leading up to ovulation .. Gutted af showed. Really want to try and get it right next month if poss.. Sorry for rant but u seem to have good track record lol xx


----------

